# flat barbell bench press or dumbells?



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

im currently sorting an abbreviated training routine and i was wondering would i be better using barbell or dumbells for flat bench press?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why cant you do both mate ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Either will do IMO

Follow them up with cables/strict flies


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

cuz i want to try just doing one flat exercise and one incline for chest for 3 sets each and ill include shoulders and tris in the same workout


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

james2011 said:


> cuz i want to try just doing one flat exercise and one incline for chest for 3 sets each and ill include shoulders and tris in the same workout


They both have there own advantages mate, IMO DB's make sure both arms are the same strength..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> They both have there own advantages mate, IMO DB's make sure both arms are the same strength..


^^^This.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

il start with dumbells and switch to bar in a few weeks to see if it has improved my strength on the bar


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

both mate do different press each session keep it mixed up !!!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

As already said, variety is key. To add a bit more variety, when doing dumbell press, do an alernate press, i.e, with both dumbells at your chest, press them up one at a time. This way there is always tension on your chest. One pec pressing & the other stretching. Also, for dumbells or barbell, after lowering the barbell/dumbell to your chest, press about half way up, hold for a second, lower back to your chest & then press to full extension. Focus on keeping the tension on. You may be surpised how quickly you feel it. Give these a try - you can thank me later.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why cant you do both mate ?


this, flat bench, incline DB


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would say they are both good and it will not make a big difference which one you pick. They are both effective exercises and the results you get will be more down to how hard you train than which exercise you pick.


----------



## DontGetRude (Jan 22, 2012)

I use both the straight barbell & free wieghts give it that extra train on the bi aswell


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

xpower said:


> Either will do IMO
> 
> Follow them up with cables/strict flies


dunno dude is 6 sets of chest really enuff? I they gotta be some super intense sets for that to be all?once a week?

Flat Bench 4x 10

Incline Dumbells 4x10

Flat/incline flys 4x10

That's the absoloute min I'd do for a large muscle like chest/legs/back etc.Bit of everything there.


----------

